# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کنکور 1402

## tesa

سلام میشه لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید . من دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی رشته ریاضی فیزیک هستم (نظام قدیم هستم ) قصد دارم در کنکور تجربی سال 1402 شرکت کنم ولی براساس طرح جدیدی که تصویب کردن دیگر نمیتوان رشته ای که غیرمرتبط با مدرک دیپلمت هست رو امتحان بدی 
یعنی من که دیپلم ریاضی دارم دیگر حق شرکت در کنکور تجربی نخواهم داشت و باید همون کنکور ریاضی شرکت کنم ؟ درسته ؟یا باید دیپلم نظام جدید تجربی رو بگیریم ؟ واقعا سردرگم هستم

----------

